# Yarn Shop Owners



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You know that meme going around on the internet, particularly on Facebook, about certain people and what they really do versus what people think?

I made one.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

*like*


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

HA! Funny!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yes I saw that on FB I think. Or maybe it was one similar. I can't remember if youre on m friends list. Very funny!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Too cute!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, very cute. If I knew how to do that I'd send it to my friends and relatives. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I am going to do one about spinners later this evening.  We'll see if that actually happens. :teehee:
Marchwind, I don't know if you are my friend on Facebook, but you are certainly welcome to add me! All of you are!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Svenska - that's great!

How are things going for you? I hope really well!


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Cute!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Things are going really well! I had a nice crocheting class this evening-- we're all crocheting the same shawl, lol! I did not plan that. I simply brought several patterns and everyone picked the same shawl pattern. I am so proud of my students, crocheting lace only two weeks after learning to chain! (Of course I have to crochet one too-- can't have my students having all the fun! Pretty pretty hand painted mohair...)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just sent you a PM about adding me to your FB friends.

If anyone here wants to add me, I'm Cyndi Helean-Muller on FB. Just let me know who you are!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh, I'm Kelsey Quandt on Facebook.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

This is great! Thanks for sharing!


----------

